# Faux Painting



## RCP

Benders thread got me wondering. How many of you do Faux Painting? 
We saw an Armor Faux demo at a recent home show and it looked fairly simple. Then I saw the talent here! http://www.fauxforum.com/viewforum.php?f=11
Be great to take a class!
Rob has a pretty artistic eye and we were thinking of trying it out around the house first, looks like there tons of options and products.


----------



## Mantis

I can do some of the simpler techniques, I generally sub out all of our faux requests. I'd love to learn, one day.


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> Benders thread got me wondering. How many of you do Faux Painting?
> We saw an Armor Faux demo at a recent home show and it looked fairly simple. Then I saw the talent here! http://www.fauxforum.com/viewforum.php?f=11
> Be great to take a class!
> Rob has a pretty artistic eye and we were thinking of trying it out around the house first, looks like there tons of options and products.


When you say "faux" are you limiting it to what Bender did - Ragging, Sponging, Stippling and other random patterns? Or are you asking about the more technically difficult genre like marbleizing, graining, strie, etc ?

I done a wee bit of graining (as I described in another post) and helped a friend with some marbleizing. These techniques incorporate so many different skills and tools, but are really fun because you just never stop learning. 

I hear that the ragging and sponging techniques are slipping out of vogue as wallpaper is regaining that market.


----------



## RCP

I am not sure, that's what I am exploring, what is "hot".
I do like the Venetian Plaster look. I don't see a lot of it my area. Or much decorative painting at all. Even the fancy LDS Churches are pretty "beige"!
It seems the marbleizing and graining could be some of the most difficult?


----------



## nEighter

no I don't, but would love to learn. My sister actually used to own a faux paint company. She did murals and all kinds of cool projects. That was in her off time while serving in the AirForce.


----------



## bikerboy

Armor faux is not a "true" faux finish, or even close to real Venetian plaster. (it is fast and cheap) 
A real faux finish is not going to show tools marks. It is going to look natural. 

Take a class. It's fun. Find somebody who can teach you to work in multiple mediums, not just a manufactures system.


----------



## Roadog

Theres faux in every state. Our company does about 75-25 faux and straight paint. Some years more. Strie, ragging and spongeing are all the basic techniques used in graining and marbling. Once you get the glaze figured out and a few of the brushes its all good. We tried teaching to paint contractors but most seem to think its magic or just dont want to add it to there work load. A LOT of money in it. If you mostly market to apartments and spraying you will need to market to a different crowd......you know the ones....BMW and Mc Mansions. Believe it or not theres a lot of this work in Utah and Idaho. Theres a good school in Utah that teaches the new finishes.
VP is one of the better sells and is not that difficult. Good money too. Average $8-10 a sq. 
Our straight painting has slowed a bit but our decorative work keeps going! And usually a lot of finishes, you need to base coat a different color so you basically get both straight and decorative work. This is what makes straight painters better faux painters. A whole bunch of the "faux" painters know nothing about painting and sub out there base coats because they dont know prep or paint. I learned a lot of decorative in the union. All I did. Used to be most journeyman painters knew graining and marbling, gilding etc. I say learn all you can. LOL...and by the time your 52, you may be a master!


----------



## MAK-Deco

Around here in Chicago it seems like Shimmer stone and Luster Stone are very popular right now. As like others I have done some of the typical stuff. We do a lot of stripes either with just clear poly or metallic's etc.. We do a lot base coats for a couple of women faux finishers we know.

I agree there's money in it but there's time in it as well and sometimes the average client freaks out when they see the price. They end up doing themselves and it looks like sh!t but they think it looks great


----------



## RCP

bikerboy said:


> Armor faux is not a "true" faux finish, or even close to real Venetian plaster. (it is fast and cheap)
> A real faux finish is not going to show tools marks. It is going to look natural.
> 
> Take a class. It's fun. Find somebody who can teach you to work in multiple mediums, not just a manufactures system.


The demo on the Armor looked way too easy! It did look nice though, I would like to take a class. I don't even know what I don't know!



Roadog said:


> Theres faux in every state. Our company does about 75-25 faux and straight paint. Some years more. Strie, ragging and spongeing are all the basic techniques used in graining and marbling. Once you get the glaze figured out and a few of the brushes its all good. We tried teaching to paint contractors but most seem to think its magic or just dont want to add it to there work load. A LOT of money in it. If you mostly market to apartments and spraying you will need to market to a different crowd......you know the ones....BMW and Mc Mansions. Believe it or not theres a lot of this work in Utah and Idaho. Theres a good school in Utah that teaches the new finishes.
> VP is one of the better sells and is not that difficult. Good money too. Average $8-10 a sq.
> Our straight painting has slowed a bit but our decorative work keeps going! And usually a lot of finishes, you need to base coat a different color so you basically get both straight and decorative work. This is what makes straight painters better faux painters. A whole bunch of the "faux" painters know nothing about painting and sub out there base coats because they dont know prep or paint. I learned a lot of decorative in the union. All I did. Used to be most journeyman painters knew graining and marbling, gilding etc. I say learn all you can. LOL...and by the time your 52, you may be a master!


We do a lot of work in upper end homes now, so we have the target market. When I visit the 'Parade of Homes" or other home tours, many custom homes, still do not see much. Lack of applicators?
I think this may be a good option for us, Rob, (my husband) can apply the base.
What is the name of the school in Utah? So I could be a master in 3 years?

Thanks for the great input!


----------



## Roadog

http://www.fauxassured.com/

LOL...not guaranteeing the master status.


----------



## bikerboy

Take a basic class first. (it's where you are going to have to start anyway.) And see if you like it. The places that teach "Systems" are not bad, but it leaves you locked in to the "system". 

Most of the pro's I met use a variety of materials from different manufactures. I will recommend Adicolor glazes (I like "Wet edge") if you can find them. Have a long open time and flow really well. (IMHO)

http://www.adicolor.com/Faux-Finishing-Paint-products/


----------



## bikerboy

Don't want you to think Armor Faux is junk, it is just not considered a real "Faux Finish" by the pros.

That said I have some downstairs. Also have all the tools to work it. (I am not a pro) It is neat stuff, and alows you to offer a finish with minimum trips to the wall.

It's really just a super thick paint that you can texture. Then you apply a glaze over it. 

Am just not a fan of a really chunky finish.


----------



## RCP

I hear ya BB, good advice, thanks!


----------



## qdslse

Just saw this thread....... Yes by all means take a few classes. Here is a great school in Illinois. Students come from all over the United States, Chicago Institute of Fine Finishes, Carol Stream, IL www.fauxbykathy.com

I have been doing decorative and faux finishes for over 10 yrs and it is truly a rewarding and enjoyable business. Each and every project is something more creative and intriging than the last. Most people have NO idea the amount of different products and various techniques that can be accomplished. Nothing can be bought from a 'big box' store that will give you a finish that you can really be proud of. 

The various plasters, textures, metallics, glazes and all sorts of combinations could never allow one to ever be board. 

Please post when you attend a school and share pics!

www.artistictouches.net


----------



## FoilEffects

Hello everyone long time no talk...

I have dabbled a little in faux over the last 23 years of playing with paint and I can tell you the market is changing. I think that you can learn technique from YouTube as well as the Chicago Institute. Faux is more about learning what to use and then learning technique. Much like prep with paint learning what to use to get you through a small, medium and large job is key to sucess. I have taken a number of classes over the years, some worth each and every cent and some I'd like a refund plus a weeks pay... Technique can be self taught as when you take a class all your going to do is a 2x2 sample board and lets freaking face it, how many of use have every painted a 2x2 wall? Trust me you wont faux one that small either!!! I started in furniture and speciality cabinet finishes and then after a long time of doing that was requested to take those finishes to walls and ceilings. I was lucky enough to work with some fantastic finishers over the last 23 years and we have all shared a lot.

Want to learn ask me questions and I will give you the best answers possible. Dont waist $2000 on a class in the crappy economy, stick to what you know. Faux gets hired out to those that have been in it for a while right now and those just getting into it are finding it difficult to get work.

I have not made up my mind about AmourFaux yet, seems to be a good commerical product though.


----------



## painting247

I also do some faux painting, from the custom hand painted wallpaper to alligator skin textures on walls. The metallic's are really popular right now and take a little getting used to. The faux business is exciting, however, if you have employees be aware that two people can use the same product and the same technique and end up with different results. Be prepared to do the work yourself or have your assistant do some of the prep. 

I've just posted some new photos of the Alligator texture if anyone is interested.


----------



## FoilEffects

*painting247*,

How are Sheri and Jim doing??? I am guessing that you were trained at Faux Filled Dreams... Nice work by the way, I used to do their papers as well about 10 years ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreemr13

RCP, there are some pretty amazing finishes on that website. I started doing Faux's about a year ago. My own bathroom in our house had one wall that was in really bad shape, so I thought I would try out texturizing it. I just used spackle, did a red undercoat, then mixed 70/30 glaze/black over top. Was a little worried as the glaze made the black look grey, but when it dried, I was most happy with it. Only done a few finishes, rag rolling, sponging, striping, nothing exciting. At some point when I have some free time...lol...I want to try marble. I did spend 4 years art art school. Be nice that something from it is useful!


----------



## evelienmolenaar

Hi, I do anything they ask me to (on a wall or a canvas).
Did faux marble painting, faux brick, color washing and trompe-l'oeil mural (fake stone wall with a landscape through a window etc). 
Check out some stuff here
http://www.painting-ideas-and-techniques.com/color-washing-technique.html
http://www.painting-ideas-and-techniques.com/examples-of-faux-painting.html

I still have to try faux wood painting, it can't be that hard. The layering will be important though.


----------

